# How do I made an AV switch that reuses these old parts?



## TheChodja (Mar 29, 2011)

I have an old Pelican A/V switchbox that crapped out on me. I've jumped back into a few games across several systems and it's getting annoying to switch manually. I tried the switchbox and only one port is working which, ya know, renders it useless.

I would prefer to do it in a way that reuses the connectors and switches from the Pelican switchbox. It pretty much has everything except the circuit board is trashed.


















Using the 18 pin switches, can I use a hard drive cable to splice connections between the RCA jacks and the switches? I just need the pin-to-jack combination for the Red, White, and Yellow only. Considering it's my first time, I really want it simple, and the basic three are all I need right now.

After splicing them to the correct pin on each switch for each input, how do I get them all to connect to the output? And can this be done without a power source (this old one doesn't require a power source)?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

If I understood you correctly you want to take the S-video and RCA jacks that work and make jumper connections to each other ? 


Try this link : Graffiti street city: s video pinout


----------



## TheChodja (Mar 29, 2011)

Sort of. I don't want the S-Video, I never use it. lol.
Though, in the pictures, there are push-buttons that are switch buses. Each bus is connected to each of the inputs (in the first picture, the first three sections are inputs while the fourth section is the output to the tv). I want to remove the circuit board and just connect the inputs directly to the bus switches.

In other words, I want to make this work without the ruined circuit boards and using wire.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

In other words you want to by-pass the switches and have all inputs activated all the time at the same time . Right ?


----------

